# Solo Traveller



## Judysmith1511 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,my name is Judith. I'm from Sydney, Australia but currently travelling the world. This sounds grand however if I don't do this now I may be too old to tackle the rigours of travel. I am currently in Ireland having just come from The States/Canada/Iceland (4months). I knit to pass the time when waiting for planes, trains, buses etc and as I have only a small carry on bag give my finished projects away to people I meet on my travels. I accidentally came across this site and now visit it daily. It is so full of comraderie, technical info and new ideas. Love it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Hi Judith. Nice to meet you. I live in Northern Ireland. How are you enjoying your stay here? I think you're brave travelling the world alone. Welcome to the forum, you will love it here.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Judith, 
a very warm welcome to you from Surrey, UK. 
Enjoy your travels. Where are you heading next? 
Have a great holiday and do keep us posted about the places you visit. You'll love KP.


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Judith. Welcome from sunny South Africa (today!) It's winter here now so depending where you are in our beautiful country it could be any one of the four seasons! Will you be visiting here as well? Hope you do. Happy travelling and happy landings!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP, from your home town.
You're sure to enjoy your travels so much more with all your KP friends joining you.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome to our site, your very brave to be traveling alone one such a great journey. I hope you are keeping a journal as you see so many great places and its hard to remember them all. Please keep all of us traveling with you as you go and share your experiences. Best of luck Martha


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Welcome from northeast England I hope you are really enjoying your travels let us know where you are going next


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Judith, welcome from Portsmouth, I do hope you enjoy your travels, just as well you are travelling light, think of all those wool shops you must see. :lol:


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

WELCOME. THIS IS A FABULOUS PLACE. What a thrilling adventure.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome .
So smart of you to do what most of wish we had done.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning and welcome. Hope you enjoyed your visit to Canada. What part of the country did you see?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Judith,welcome to kp from SEQueensland,enjoy your travels.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan!! I wish I were traveling with you, we could knit together, one Judith to another Judith! I'm so glad you are joining us!!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello and welcome from another Judith in Tennessee! What an adventure you're having... will there possibly be a book in the future? Where did you go in the States? All over or just a few well-chosen places? Definitely keep a journal and stay in touch with us here on KP! Be safe... Happy trails....! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Judy ... (Your user name) ... from another Judy. welcome from UK!
I too travel solo, I love the freedom of going where I want, when I want and looking at what I am interested in. Off to Italy next month.
Are you on your way to England?


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Judith ,good on you mate ! Enjoy every day and keep safe in your travels .welcome to KP .If you happen to come to Adelaide perhaps we can meet ? &#128077; &#127758; &#128515; ose


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Judysmith1511,

Welcome to KP. It's my favorite site. I have learned so much I just LOVE it.

Sounds like you are enjoying yourself. Perhaps you can share any travel tips as well as any knitting tips. 
This site has everything and questions are welcome and the responses are beyond great.

Welcome again and good luck with your travels. Hooray for you!!!

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to KP, glad you've joined us!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome from West Michigan, USA. You must be having a grand adventure and you are so smart to do while you can still enjoy the traveling. And you are literally spreading your knitting around the world. That is so awesome.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Judith; you are doing what I always wanted to do before I got too old but then got detoured by illness. I hope you are having all of the wonderful times I have dreamed of and longed to see. Have a wonderful time and feel good about giving your knitting to some along the way. You have no idea how much a gesture like that will affect a person's look on life and the human race. And, it also is very heartwarming to give.
Welcome to KP. From Texas


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Please check all the health warning,there are cases of Ebola in Part of Africa,A hospital in London is set up in case anyone arrives in the uk with the virus,Keep safe.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Judith, welcome from CC.. :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome! Maybe you could visit with the folks on this forum as you go through their towns, etc! Enjoy your travels.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. How exciting. Please keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

hi now that you met us hope your travels won't be so boring


----------



## Judysmith1511 (Jul 31, 2014)

I love Ireland! It's beautiful. Currently in Tranmore leaving for Dublin tomorrow. Thank you for you kind email. Judith


----------



## Judysmith1511 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I will post where I am once a week and I would certainly like to meet up with Kpers along the way. I never thought about 'spreading my knitting around the world' it is a lovely sentiment however my knitting is purely selfish as knitting is my 'thinking time and relaxing time' that I simply cannot do without!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Judith - I'm from Sydney also.....enjoy your travels....and your knitting.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy :!:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin! What an exciting adventure you're on!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Judith, and welcome from a fellow Aussie. Enjoy your travels, and happy knitting!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Judith, welcome from Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Judith and welcome from Pennsylvania USA. I hope you enjoy your travells


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome to this great site Judy. My husband and I also made the decision to travel again next year while we have good health. One never knows what is round the corner so we have just booked a 3-week European cruise as well as an 8-day tour of Ireland this time next year - can't manage it financially this year. Coincidentally, we will be in Paris for my 65th birthday!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

glad to have you aboard


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Judith. Welcome from St Petersburg FL. Sounds like the trip of a lifetime. I just did two weeks in Scotland for the same reason. Getting older and wanted to do it while I could physically.
Have the time of your life!!!!!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome Judith, I too stumbled upon this site and simply love it. There are so many wonderful people on here that are willing to help in anyway they can. Enjoy your travels- Hugs Kim in USA


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome from Utah, what a fun adventure


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

What a great opportunity to take us along with you. You can tell us where you are, what kind of people you are meeting, what the knitting shops are like and so much more. Please consider being our eyes and ears on your travels.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome from Florida .


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome. When are you planning to be in USA . If you are around NYC area pm me will like to meet you 
Looks like you are a liberated soul to take up this project .
Good luck & happy journey.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome from NY. Sounds like quite an experience. Wishing you wonderful times, safe travels and memories that will warm your soul and make your heart smile as you re-live them!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You are a brave woman for traveling the world by yourself. I would/could never do that. Too scared of that beg bad world out there. lol Hope your travels are safe and enjoyable.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Judith! Welcome from NW Wisconsin! Sounds like you're having lots of fun traveling and knitting! Good for you! Enjoy the rest of your journey. Are you finding any yarn deals along the way?&#127800;


----------



## crozzers stuff (May 27, 2014)

Hi welcome to Ireland enjoy your time here xx


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure we all would love hearing about your adventures on a regular basis....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day Judith, well you chose a good time to be travelling I am listening to the radio and they just said that the Great Western Highway is now open again. It was closed between Lithgow and Bathurst due to snow and ice and it is cold at the moment. It has been a beautiful day here in Sydney today but turned cold tonight. I hope that you have an enjoyable and safe trip. 
I am in Sydney Too up on the North Shore.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome you will enjoy


----------



## TiaGen (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Judith,
Welcome from the Catskill Mountains in NY. How fortunate you are to be able to travel and see this great world. Glad you will keep us posted.
Best wishes for your continued voyage.
Tia


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from East Tennessee,USA. How nice that you can enjoy your travels. Keep us posted on your trip.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Hi Judith, welcome to KP from Saskatchewan, Canada. Safe travels!


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! Wish I had your courage. I just returned from a trip alone and discovered that knitting helped me make friends. So many wonderful people stopped to comment and asked what I was making and we ended up visiting. Can't wait to take off again. But I'm afraid I don't have the courage to leave the country on my own like you dol

Kelly, Alaska


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Judysmith1511 said:


> Hi,my name is Judith. I'm from Sydney, Australia but currently travelling the world. This sounds grand however if I don't do this now I may be too old to tackle the rigours of travel. I am currently in Ireland having just come from The States/Canada/Iceland (4months). I knit to pass the time when waiting for planes, trains, buses etc and as I have only a small carry on bag give my finished projects away to people I meet on my travels. I accidentally came across this site and now visit it daily. It is so full of comraderie, technical info and new ideas. Love it.


Hi Judith welcome to this wonderful site and hope you keep us informed of your travels - how fortune you are, to be able to travel the world. Are you coming to South Africa as well? Lynette


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, I envy you travelling the world! Have a wonderful time, and keep stopping by KP!

Hazel in sunny far northern Florida, USA


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome Judith. All that travel sounds amazing!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Judith, welcome to KP from Rochester, New York. Enjoy your travels and be safe.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Judysmith1511 said:


> Hi,my name is Judith. I'm from Sydney, Australia but currently travelling the world. This sounds grand however if I don't do this now I may be too old to tackle the rigours of travel. I am currently in Ireland having just come from The States/Canada/Iceland (4months). I knit to pass the time when waiting for planes, trains, buses etc and as I have only a small carry on bag give my finished projects away to people I meet on my travels. I accidentally came across this site and now visit it daily. It is so full of comraderie, technical info and new ideas. Love it.


Hello and welcome from Southern California!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

what wonderful memories you will have when you finish travelling, and meeting so many different people, I often dream of doing something like that but so far, just a dream
from N Kent Uk


----------



## nanamonticello (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Judith, welcome from Palmyra, Virginia, USA. Congratulations on your world travels. Be safe and happy knitting!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard Judy :-D


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi welcome from England my friend went travelling but to Singapore and 3 more places in Asia now she has settled in Queensland and has never looked back best thing she ever did ..I admire you and just a touch jealous lol ...keep safe and enjoy the site


----------



## gillsuthcork (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello there, I'm in Ireland, just back from 2 weeks in hospital having problems, now being sorted out - I do hope you enjoy being here, we love having people come and see us.

All the best,

Gill


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Hey Judy, I so envy you. I wish I had the money and the time to travel like you are doing. Hope you are enjoying your travels, and keep safe. Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello Judith, and welcome from Marshall, North Carolina!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome from Massachusetts. Enjoy your travels. I envy you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Judith and welcome from another Australian.  What an adventure you are having and the memories will be wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome from a lovely small island off the coast of Maine in the upper right hand corner of the US. I too think it is brave of you to journey around the world alone. I hope you'll keep us posted on where you are and all your adventures. Like many on here I wish I had had the courage to do so when I was younger and stronger. Best wishes go with you.
Ellie


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

hello and welcome from the uk


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

judyh47 said:


> Hi Judy ... (Your user name) ... from another Judy. welcome from UK!
> I too travel solo, I love the freedom of going where I want, when I want and looking at what I am interested in. Off to Italy next month.
> Are you on your way to England?


Hi Judyh47, love your new avatar, weather cooling here , nearly time to unveil our Harlequin jackets!!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Judysmith1511 said:


> I love Ireland! It's beautiful. Currently in Tranmore leaving for Dublin tomorrow. Thank you for you kind email. Judith


Welcome from Dublin. Hope you enjoyed Ireland. I would love to do what you are doing but do not think I am brave enough!!! Keep safe & enjoy.


----------

